# Travel with Napoleon and babies



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright so i'm not traveling with them soon because that would be too stressful for a mom who is still nursing babies. When the babies are 6 1/2 weeks old, i'm going back to my home town with them to bring them to their new homes. The travel time is 9 hours, I also have to take two ferry boats. I'll sneak them onto the ferry and plug in my heating pad for them there. 

Accomodations: For the ride, I have two travel carriers, one for babies, one for Napoleon. Should I have them in three? one for female babies, male babies, and mom or what? ALSO I have those hand warmers, about twelve of them and they each last 5 hours long. Should I put those into a sock? one at a time (They're pretty big) or wrap them up in something else?

Food: I will bring extra food for the people who buy them and tell them what kinds they eat etc. I have already told them the requirements for food and how important good food is etc. How much should I bring?

Water: Should I wait for us to stop at the ferries to put in water? If I keep water in there, bumps and stuff on the highway might make it splash everywhere and make a mess. They drink brita filtered water hahaha. So I'll bring a jug of it with me and extra bowls. (depending on the travel accomodations) 

Rest: When we get there (We will be travelling in the daytime so hopefully being babies they will be asleep for most of it) How long should I let them rest before calling the people over one by one? I was thinking of the pros and cons of every situation. Travel might make them stress so it would be easier to get them to their new homes asap since I only have 3 days there. Or should I wait a day and let them calm down and figure everything out before moving them again?



.... I just wanna be prepared. lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you keep the girls with mom they will stay warmer. Boys in another carrier. 

It is best to use something fleece for the hand warmers. Socks are knitted and can get caught around little nails. A fleece mitten would work well or look at the dollar store for a fleece pouch of some type. 

No food or water while driving. Eating or drinking can add to motion sickness. While on the ferry you can give water and a small amount of food. Take lots of extra fleece and bedding because they will pee and poop and possibly vomit. You don't want them to get damp. 

I think getting the stressful even over with is best so let them go to their new homes immediately. Make sure the new owners understand that they are going to be stressed and how to deal with stress related issues by counting kibble, watching for dehydration etc.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay  thank you Nancy. I'll go buy some more fleece today.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you come here. I'll give you some.

Bring your babies. :twisted:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL MissC I seriously laughed sooo hard at that, that water and spit were sprayed all over my laptop monitor. i had to look away form my computer and finish laughing before swallowing whatever water wasn't forced through my nose. Choked a bit, coughed a bit, and now im OKAY. Seriously, your comments are dangerously funny :shock: 

....What's your address (No promise on bringing the babies)


Hehehehehee :twisted:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> ....What's your address (No promise on bringing the babies)
> 
> Hehehehehee :twisted:


Forget it...you'll prbably dribble all over my doorstep. :roll:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)




----------

